# Showtime PPV Canelo vs Angulo RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Full lineup is

Canelo vs Angulo @ 155
Leo Santa Cruz vs Christian Mijares @ 122
Jorge Linares vs Nihito Arakawa @ 135
Ricardo Alvarez vs Sergio Thompson @ 135


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking forward to see Linares. 
Hard test for Santa Cruz even considering that Mijares is past prime and all, he still should be hard, stylistically.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Really excited for this card. It's gonna be a good one!


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

this is going to be a great night of boxing. I am a little tired but I will just power through. The main event is going to provide a lot of excitement I cant wait.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

:good


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

What time do the fights start


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> What time do the fights start


First fight coming up right now. Ricardo Alvarez vs Sergio Thompson (i believe that's the first fight).


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> What time do the fights start


the card stated 6 minutes ago


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

My stream atm just has two poms talking shit about how Canelo nearly beat Mayweather...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

These guys are just talking on Bxnation. No fights.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm here Bball 

:horse


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

OK. I got it.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Let's get it on. All four fights could be action!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

holy shit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I'm here Bball
> 
> :horse


:cheers welcome bro


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

21 lbs damn


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> My stream atm just has two poms talking shit about how Canelo nearly beat Mayweather...


You know whats funny is that in the clips they were showing, you could see how great PBF's radar was in that fight. He saw everythinbg coming at him and moved accordingly. There is no way Canelo almost won that fight. It was a Mayweather clinic. It was just two British haters running their mouths. :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Come on, Yayo!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh damn !! :stonk


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Such a shame the Molina and Figueroa fight were canceled in the last week. Still its a good card none the less.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Thompson came out smokin!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck good round. That's going to happen to big bro.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Rigo put on 20 lbs. after the weigh-in, he is fat.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

How much would it affect Canelo to see/or hear about his big bro getting KTFO here?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Thompson doesn't seem to be in the best of shape, but he got the first rounnd.

10-9 Yayo.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Ricardo Alvarez seems like the big brother that gets picked on by his little brother, feel bad for him lol


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

These 2 rounds have been better than Mayweather's last 2 fights combined.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Good start to the fight so far.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gave the second to Alvarez. He was busier and got in some god shots

19-19 even.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, I'm liking this little Yeyo guy! He sure came to fight.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

How did this dude get the last name Thompson?:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I think the ref just saved Alvarez's butt, giving him time to recover.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Brutal contest. Alvarez should hit the body more, Thompson stops dead in his tracks when he gets hit there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Thompson

10-9
9-10
10-8

29-27 Thompson


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Brutal contest. Alvarez should hit the body more, Thompson stops dead in his tracks when he gets hit there.


^ good observation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Watching in a movie theatre. Must be a 500inch screen. One of those with the big leather seats and they serve you beer. This is quality.

Be interesting to see if Thompson can keep this going because he took it at late notice.

29-27 Yayo


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Thompson is starting to gas.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thompson must have great reflexes to be landing that right so much: Alvarez isn't much, but he's got a pretty solid defense. It's not like he's fropping his guard much.

Who TF is this Yeyo guy? I never heard of him before.

I hope he DOESN'T gas. He seems totally in control.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Thompson

39-36 Thompson


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Alvarez

48-46 Thompson


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Thompson is gassed, Alvarez needs to pick it up and hit the body so he doesn't get a second wind. I don't think Thompson can stop Alvarez anymore.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Rob said:


> Watching in a movie theatre. Must be a 500inch screen. One of those with the big leather seats and they serve you beer. This is quality.
> 
> Be interesting to see if Thompson can keep this going because he took it at late notice.
> 
> 29-27 Yayo


Shit!

That's awesome Rob, one of the perks of living stateside i guess.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ricardo has a much better chin than his brother. This is a great fight.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Sergio Thompson the guy that KO'd Jorge Linares?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Thompson gonna win this shitz :yep


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Alvarez is fortunate Thompson is so out of shape.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

If Thompson was in proper shape, this fight would be over.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fucking shit corner they need to tell him to start a combo to the head then finish to the body. Thompson is very soft there but they tell him to throw a right which hasn't been landing. Idiots.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I can see Schaefer's enormous fucking head. I hate that cunt.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Thompson has very little in the tank. If Alvarez could just throw more punches.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

nice right hand


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuckin BOOOM. Alvarez is fucking weight drained, get some water weight on you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Brickfists said:


> Shit!
> 
> That's awesome Rob, one of the perks of living stateside i guess.


Yeh man you got about 50 people in here. Mist pack it out for Mayweather.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This Yeyo guy seems like someone I would wanna have a drink with


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Shades of the great Bobby Pacquaio here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

What up with the mormon family in the 2nd row??


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Brickfists said:


> Shit!
> 
> That's awesome Rob, one of the perks of living stateside i guess.





PityTheFool said:


> Shades of the great Bobby Pacquaio here.


Shades of allot of boxing brothers!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

No one is missing the Charlo-Molina snoozefest.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

What's the point of Alvarez being so in shape if he's not even going to throw punches?


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

milking the clock

wtf, stopping the fight?


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

What the hell Drakulich? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

LMFAOOOO Matador!!!!! Fucking classic.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Ole!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

This isn't the first time that i've seen Thompson, and i cant wait to see him again. Very TV friendly fighter.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

This dude could go to 130 if in shape. With his power he could do well.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fuck it. Gonna place a bet on Arakawa, hate Linares.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

What theoretical weight class was this fight?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Two judges had it 95-93? !!!!!! 

No attempted robbery there, nah ...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Umaminous decision aye? 

Good work to Thompson, he should go to 130.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Waaaaay too close on the cards, but at least the right guy got the nod.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Scorecards way too close. I thought Thompson ran away with it.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

95-93
95-93
97-91

All to Thompson


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd love to turn the camera on those two judges and get them to explain which 5 rounds Alvarez just won.


Sigh ....


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Perro needs a got damn hair cut and shave :!:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

If you're cheering for Canelo tonight, you're just a shit human being :-(


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Danny Garcia is from Puerto Roco all of a sudden?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

That was pretty sad for Angulo damn.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Danny Garcia is from Puerto Roco all of a sudden?


Didnt you hear? Its been one of his dreamd to fight in PR his whole life :rofl Good marketing job though lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> If you're cheering for Canelo tonight, you're just a shit human being :-(


sorry :smile


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Rob said:


> Danny Garcia is from Puerto Roco all of a sudden?


:deal 100% even.

Remember Papa Garcia's rant before the Matthysse about when the welfare checks were coming your way then everyone wants to be American (or something along those lines) ?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

War Arakawa


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> sorry :smile


You're good :yep

Did you go all in with the v-cash on Canelo ?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

NIHITO(e) :ibutt


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

A Japanese Venezuelan? Heard everything now...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> You're good :yep
> 
> Did you go all in with the v-cash on Canelo ?


I put some of it on Leo Santa Cruz.

But I actually bet on Angulo because of the odds. I hedged it with Alvarez by KO though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This seems to be one of the most fantastic boxers I have ever seen in my life


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Japanese guy wins...the Venezuelan one...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This seems to be one of the most fantastic boxers I have ever seen in my life


Emmanuel Steward quote?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Emmanuel Steward quote?


:lol: yep


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Linares isn't letting him close the gap. This could be a snoozer. :/


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Linares' face falling apart already without being hit


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Figueroa vs Arakawa was FOTY last year, no doubt.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Arakawa has no fear of Linares. Very game underdog


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Linares misses too many punches just trying to be as fast as he can.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

As far as all around coordination and balance, Linares is one of the best I ever saw


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Vic said:


> Linares misses too many punches just trying to be as fast as he can.


lookin pretty tho.......for now


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I missed the bet for this fight. Damn it. Arakawa should get the stoppage here


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Linares is very sharp, can't believe he lost to DeMarco 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Arakawa slowly starting to turn this into a war.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

How the fuck has Linares lost 3 fights, dude is the truth.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Linares is a very flash fighter. Shame he doesn't have much pop.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Shit i thought this fight was 12 rounds


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

60 people in the thread and about 5 posting :lol: Come on post fellas, let us know you here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> 60 people in the thread and about 5 posting :lol: Come on post fellas, let us know you here.


yeah I thought it was pretty strange how quiet it is


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Linares cut again. He's a Paper-Faced Disgrace


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Linares may survive this one.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Expected more from Linares, but Arakawa is tough as hell, so, it´s okay.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Vic said:


> Expected more from Linares, but Arakawa is tough as hell, so, it´s okay.


What more do you expect????


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fuck man, Linares is busted up.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I still haven't decided who I truly feel will win the Main event ... :think


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn 2h
I was told by a GB official that Canelo was 166 at his 3 pm weight check


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Arakawa just doesn't have the pop. Great heart though.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I thought it was pretty strange how quiet it is


i think most people are doing what I'm doing, reading for updates but not watching the fights


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dick Houk 98-92
Tim Cheatum 100-90
William Lurch 100-90 

UD Linares


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

weight draining fucks these days :-(


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dustaine said:


> What more do you expect????


Winning it landing more punches, like I said before, I thought he missed too many of them....


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I just got home and missed this damn fight. Was it a good fight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> i think most people are doing what I'm doing, reading for updates but not watching the fights


yeah that's what I figured. I should "borrow" IB's updates on esb and put them here :hey

J/k


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I feel Canelo would do much better with a whole new corner...well see what happens tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> I just got home and missed this damn fight. Was it a good fight?


both were pretty good.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Vic said:


> Winning it landing more punches, like I said before, I thought he missed too many of them....


He did very well, really. Consider this guy has a glass chin and wet Kleenex skin.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Linares needs to work on his defense. Ole buddy eats way too many shots for my liking.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> He did very well, really. Consider this guy has a glass chin and wet Kleenex skin.


Little power too.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

So they are now trying to officially pass off the loss to Lara being due to a scratched retina....Oh.:rolleyes


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Mayweather knows he needs Broner on the undercard.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Yo Chico where in NC are ya from?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd going in on Broner....


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Does he ever not talk about himself in the 3rd person


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Yo Chico where in NC are ya from?


Concord/Charlotte area.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Floyd picking his words carefully trying not to shit on AJ.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Floyd going in on Broner....


What stream you watching? I've got a fat pommie ****** talking...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL at Mayweather looking into the camera trying to sell the fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

They're showing the a prercorded interview of Brian Kenny and Mayweather

He says Broner is used to fighting stationary targets and that Maidana is used to going to war and wanted the win more.

He also said Maidana deserved the fight more. Maidana is 4-0(3) against better opposition opposed to Khan who is 2-2 in their last fights. 

He wants Broner and Khan both on his undercard and Khan is still in the running for the lottery ticket. 

Says Broner should focus more on boxing instead of rapping and social media.

Says Mayweather is tough, hits hard and that he feels great after turning 37

Says Canelo is a tough fighter and so is Angulo. Says the fight will end in a knockout


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd :lol:


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> What stream you watching? I've got a fat pommie ****** talking...


I'm watching the same one..2 guys from boxnation right??


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> What stream you watching? I've got a fat pommie ****** talking...


Showtime PPV, me and some buddies chipped in lol

He straight up said "I worked hard to get where I am, Broner had the right fights to get him where he was at, he needs to focus on boxing and not rapping."

He said it in a nice tone of voice, but still shat all over him lol


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Is this bantam fight worth watching or nah?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> LOL at Mayweather looking into the camera trying to sell the fight


You know...it comes with the territory...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> Does he ever not talk about himself in the 3rd person


a lot of fighters do it. It's a sign of narcissism, but I guess you got to have a bit of an ego in boxing.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

how old is Mijares? bout 42?


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Can someone pm me.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

These Pommie cunts are dumb as fuck. A big name like Frampton? Frampton isn't even a blip on the radar beyond the UK...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> I still haven't decided who I truly feel will win the Main event ... :think


Is it even up for discussion ? Canelo will school Angulo.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Ohhh to be watching Charlo vs Molina right now.

Like Leo though...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Can someone pm me.


x2. These Poms are doing my head in.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

FINALLY! some guys that havnt weight drained a shit tonne :happy


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Theron said:


> Is this bantam fight worth watching or nah?


Yeah, because we are going to see if Santa Cruz passes a good test.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Rudyard said:


> I'm watching the same one..2 guys from boxnation right??


Yeah.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Concord/Charlotte area.


Im moving to Charlotte within a couple of months. Any good boxing bars out there?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

White trunks guy looks good


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Im moving to Charlotte within a couple of months. Any good boxing bars out there?


They dont even know what boxing is here man..... lol

Theaters get full for the big fights though and thats fun. Other than that...yea thats about it. Could barely find a bar that had Bradly vs Marquez.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Wow.. can't see this one lasting long. Those body shots, damn.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Who TF is this Yeyo guy? I never heard of him before.


Ye-yo - Miura was a good fight between two big slow punchers.

Worth a look.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

How many more times will they say "Toe to toe", My over under is 21 1/2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

20-18 Santa Cruz


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mijares wont win any rounds fighting like that.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Mijares s fighting a terrible fight, this won't last long.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Ye-yo - Miura was a good fight between two big slow punchers.
> 
> Worth a look.


Great war, still don´t know how Miura won that though because Thompson is a better fighter imo, but was just dead tired from what I can remember...


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> This seems to be one of the most fantastic boxers I have ever seen in my life


Those Robinson comparisons were great.

Steward almost convinced me Linares is an ATG in the making.

Almost.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

30-27 Santa Cruz


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> They dont even know what boxing is here man..... lol
> 
> Theaters get full for the big fights though and thats fun. Other than that...yea thats about it. Could barely find a bar that had Bradly vs Marquez.


Shit I figured Charlotte would have a good boxing scene. Im from the midwest so anything will be better than here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Those Robinson comparisons were great.
> 
> Steward almost convinced me Linares is an ATG in the making.
> 
> Almost.


:lol: oh yeah, I think it was Max who made the Robinson comparison. Then Jim Lampley called Linares handsome. That commentary was some of the most bizarre thing I've heard


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopefully this is the last of LSC's showcase fights, feel like this dude has been on cards just to be exciting forever


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Shit I figured Charlotte would have a good boxing scene. Im from the midwest so anything will be better than here.


Ehhh, not really, there are Mexicans who do watch the main fights, if you become friends with them you will at least be able to have a good group of friends for major fights, but they dont follow the sport closely. What are you moving here for?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

40-36 Santa Cruz

His defense looks a lot better tonight. The's pretty skilled, but maybe that's because of his opponents making him look that way. Either way, I like him


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Hes got a hot girlfriend :hey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo is looking to move and clinch tonight based off him warming up


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

50-45 Santa Cruz


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Ehhh, not really, there are Mexicans who do watch the main fights, if you become friends with them you will at least be able to have a good group of friends for major fights, but they dont follow the sport closely. What are you moving here for?


We were just sick of the midwest. My fiance and i decides to move so we said if we can get a new job in a new place lets move. She got a promotion so we get to go there.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I really hate Mijares. Not good enough to compete, but chin too good to get KO'd early. So now we have to see 12 rounds.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 50-45 Santa Cruz


12-0 Santa Cruz I'll finish it for you lol Leo looks good, other dude looks like real trash though so idk.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

60-54 Santa Cruz


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> 12-0 Santa Cruz I'll finish it for you lol Leo looks good, other dude looks like real trash though so idk.


:lol: thanks, I think I'll just leave it at that


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> We were just sick of the midwest. My fiance and i decides to move so we said if we can get a new job in a new place lets move. She got a promotion so we get to go there.


Its not bad, good place to start a family etc, sucks for me 23 years old single making decent money, not much to do lol you will like it here though honestly. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

What the hell is Mijares doing??


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: thanks, I think I'll just leave it at that


Lmaoo just screwing around, cant see Mijares doing a thing though.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> 12-0 Santa Cruz I'll finish it for you lol Leo looks good, other dude looks like real trash though so idk.


Mijares is the "other dude" now ? Sad. abbycry


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> Mijares is the "other dude" now ? Sad. abbycry


Truthfully, I felt bad typing that but I couldnt for the life of me remember how his name was spelled :huh


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I hope Santa Cruz calls out Rigo at the end of this fight. Total whitewash.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Lmaoo just screwing around, cant see Mijares doing a thing though.


I'm with you. He won't win any rounds


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Shit I figured Charlotte would have a good boxing scene. Im from the midwest so anything will be better than here.


Charlotte has an ok amateur scene, At least it's better than SC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LSC would eat Frampton alive.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Virgil Hunter looks like Charlie Villanueva.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> LSC would eat Frampton alive.


I don´t think so.......and I´m not british.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn 29m
The @MGMGrand Garden Arena looking pretty full at this point. Good crowd here for #CaneloAngulo #boxing .


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Virgil Hunter looks like Charlie Villanueva.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

God. No one wants to see 12 rounds of this. Neither guy has the power to hurt the other. It's boring.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Theron said:


> Hes got a hot girlfriend :hey


If only Curry always was as textbook and perfect as he is now on you avi, Theron.:cry

Don't drop your right hand, Don, DON'T DROP YOUR RI...

No-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o!!!


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

LSC vs Frampton would be close.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I put a pretty big bet on Santa Cruz NOT to KO Mijares, and i've obviously been very skeptical through out from the 1st round (still am)... but i'm starting to actually believe now. Just hang in there Mijares, please!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Vic said:


> I don´t think so.......and I´m not british.


I do. Carl Frampton is all hype.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> God. No one wants to see 12 rounds of this. Neither guy has the power to hurt the other. It's boring.


Yes i do, i'm desperate for it. (see my above post)


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Yes i do, i'm desperate for it. (see my above post)


:nod Good bet, people bet on the under far too often.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> God. No one wants to see 12 rounds of this. Neither guy has the power to hurt the other. It's boring.


It's boring because Mijirajfjreerjres isn't doing much to make it a fight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Stoppage coming, stoppage coming, body punches is the way to it Leo! C´mon, (I have Leo by stoppage in the League, sorry @Them Bones).


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone have any real bets going on the main event?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Anyone have any real bets going on the main event?


Got a hundred spread over various different bets on Angulo , Canelo, best case scenario I win like 500


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Moreno vs Santa Cruz would be nice


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I would wreck LSC's girlfriend.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Anyone have any real bets going on the main event?


500$ on Santa Cruz not getting the KO here.

And 400$ on Angulo... and 700$ on the main event not going the distance (all separate bets).

And yourself?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Anyone have any real bets going on the main event?


Got everything on the 'under'.
As long as the fight finishes before 1:30 of Round 9, I win big.
Although I will need 3 more wins(in a row) after this one to 'cash out'.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

This card had real potential, but Angulo is the only puncher on the entire card. Instead we've gotten long repetitive fights that i won't watch twice. I hope he brings it.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> 500$ on Santa Cruz not getting the KO here.
> 
> And 400$ on Angulo... and 700$ on the main event not going the distance (all separate bets).
> 
> And yourself?


Mate your gonna be making some money today


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's be honest, if the main event is good nobody will care about the crap undercard, Arum wins again


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Got everything on the 'under'.
> As long as the fight finishes before 1:30 of Round 9, I win big.
> Although I will need 3 more wins(in a row) after this one to 'cash out'.


Did you change your bet? I thought you were gonna bet the over...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Vic said:


> Stoppage coming, stoppage coming, body punches is the way to it Leo! C´mon, (I have Leo by stoppage in the League, sorry @*Them Bones*).


All good Vic :good

Are ya having a good week in the prediction league? I'm not having the greatest week, but not a disaster either.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> 500$ on Santa Cruz not getting the KO here.
> 
> And 400$ on Angulo... and 700$ on the main event not going the distance (all separate bets).
> 
> And yourself?


that seems like a lot of money to bet.?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

yall complaining too much...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

WHOOOOOOO it's coming boys Canelo gonna get STOPPED.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> All good Vic :good
> 
> Are ya having a good week in the prediction league? I'm not having the greatest week, but not a disaster either.


I picked Quintero in the FNF card. And outside of that I got the winner right in all the rest. Who won, Farrag or Booth ? I don´t know trhat one...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> yall complaining too much...


that's what boxing fans do


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> WHOOOOOOO it's coming boys Canelo gonna get STOPPED.


You not gonna be right two weeks in a row. Canelo by stoppage.:deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Vic said:


> You not gonna be right two weeks in a row. Canelo by stoppage.:deal


We'll see :smile


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

homebrand said:


> that seems like a lot of money to bet.?


Yeah i know, it is to me too. I'm pretty much totally broke in "real life", but have managed to build up a decent betting balance, going from 200$ (as a starting balance) in July last year, all the way up to 4000$... had around 8000$ at one point, but a shitty streak at one point.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> 500$ on Santa Cruz not getting the KO here.
> 
> And 400$ on Angulo... and 700$ on the main event not going the distance (all separate bets).
> 
> And yourself?


Canelo decision. I dont think there will be a stoppage like many think. My original prediction was Canelo stoppage but the more I think of it Canelo just wont punch enough and Angulo will back off some when he feels Canelos power.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Canelo looks SCURRED


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Vic said:


> I picked Quintero in the FNF card. And outside of that I got the winner right in all the rest. Who won, Farrag or Booth ? I don´t know trhat one...


Farrag won by KO in the 3rd or 4th... completely dominated Booth. Who did you have? I got that one way wrong.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Farrag won by KO in the 3rd or 4th... completely dominated Booth. Who did you have? I got that one way wrong.


Farrag on points I had.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Both fighters look a little nervous


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Ah fuck, the anthems again. Can they play that shit all at the same time at 5x speed?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Canelo decision. I dont think there will be a stoppage like many think. My original prediction was Canelo stoppage but the more I think of it Canelo just wont punch enough and Angulo will back off some when he feels Canelos power.


Cool, i wish i could wish you good luck mate, but we're on totally opposite sides in that one. Hopefully it'll be a good fight at least. :good


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Ah fuck, the anthems again. Can they play that shit all at the same time at 5x speed?


:rofl


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Loving the Mexican Anthem... it really does get you in the mood for a fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

who the fuck is this asshole?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

This cunt is taking his sweet time. Nobody paid to see you mate, take a seat.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This guy thinks he is singing a love song, its the anthem bro, you arent seducing anyone.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn butchering of the anthem.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

anthems should be sung at the very beginning of the card and never be heard from again


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Jesus Christ man. Stop FUCKING SINGING!!!!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Loving the Mexican Anthem... it really does get you in the mood for a fight.


And then the US Anthem comes in and kills my "fighting boner". (No offence, i just didn't like this dude's version)


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

they set up the main event is too forced. just let them come out...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Groovy beat :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

nice touch Angulo...


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Let's be honest, if the main event is good nobody will care about the crap undercard, Arum wins again


Arum?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn I'm getting hyped. Angulo coming in now with some George Clinton. Feeling like a heavyweight fight


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Yeah i know, it is to me too. I'm pretty much totally broke in "real life", but have managed to build up a decent betting balance, going from 200$ (as a starting balance) in July last year, all the way up to 4000$... had around 8000$ at one point, but a shitty streak at one point.


so it's kind of free money? nice.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Both fighters look a little nervous


it has been almost too long a night for them. Waiting for all the fights to finish.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Here we go gentlemen 

:horse


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> :rofl


TBH, I would roll the ring walk music in as well. Nothing would please me more than have DJ Khaled's all I do is win being played over the US national anthem while DMX raps.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> If only Curry always was as textbook and perfect as he is now on you avi, Theron.:cry
> 
> Don't drop your right hand, Don, DON'T DROP YOUR RI...
> 
> No-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o!!!


Man Curry is amazing, started watching through all his fights yesterday only got the Nunn fight left really to watch and then i've been through his career. But jesus that left on McCrory was some unbelievable shit. I needa make a gif of it havnt seen one before.

Sad how he was on top of boxing and then down again almost as fast as he got there :/


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> it has been almost too long a night for them. Waiting for all the fights to finish.


yeah that's true. Surprised there were no stoppages


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

That's a piss ugly robe.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I want you guys to watch Canelo's jab early, and watch the left hook to the body of Canelo. I think that punch is important for a knockdown or stoppage.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Yes Alvarez is in the same catergory as Robinson, Hearns and Benitez...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Is tjat doubt written all over Alvarez face?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I will never understand how Canelo is such a star, they love him. Why?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I want you guys to watch Canelo's jab early, and watch the left hook to the body of Canelo. I think that punch is important for a knockdown or stoppage.


Keep a eye on Canelo's ass cos it's going to be on the canvas soon.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Got a hundred spread over various different bets on Angulo , Canelo, best case scenario I win like 500


I did a $50 double on LSC & Canelo to win by points. +720 odds.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

174! shit


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Americans paid $70 for this??? Lol


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Theron said:


> But jesus that left on McCrory was some unbelievable shit.


One of the fastest most perfect left hooks ever thrown.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> I did a $50 double on LSC & Canelo to win by points. +720 odds.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Very nice, I put a bet on this fight going the distance as well. There are some good odds on this fight but its a close fight, very interesting odds.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lol Canelo and his hype is going to die


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Same size guy Lara fought. Any Cubans want to make more excuses before the fight starts?


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

its finally here am excited cant wait.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

didn't realize Canelo is that much smaller than Angulo.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Rick Ross spotted.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Americans paid $70 for this??? Lol


I didn't pay for a damn thing...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Same size guy Lara fought. Any Cubans want to make more excuses before the fight starts?


Or could look good as hell when Canelo loses. Either way :hey


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

let's go!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Rick Ross spotted.


Office Ross on tha scene...he heard about a red headed step child getting beaten.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Angulo's sex slave collar is gay


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

This is going to be a good one, no matter how long it goes.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Angulo, get rid of the dog collar.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Or could look good as hell when Canelo loses. Either way :hey


Im a sucker for the underdog but in no way does Angulo have what it takes to win here. This will show how average Lara is. Canelo actually has an inside game which is why Lara struggled.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

aight, I'm having last minute doubts. I don't like Canelo's demeanor. Maybe he's just very focused, but he seems to not be confident


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I will never understand how Canelo is such a star, they love him. Why?


he's like a backstreet boy that can box


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

why they show that fat girl?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Powerful canelo. Right hand


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Angulo is done! Fight is over. Body punches, baby.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Keep a eye on Canelo's ass cos it's going to be on the canvas soon.


could be, but Angulo has not fought this level of fighter much. It is a step up.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy Shit Canelo looks amazing.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

oh shit, Angulo looking unstaedy all ready!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

holy SHIIT. Canelo looked marvelous


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Those body punches killed him! He has no strenght no more.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks real bad now, but Angulo will have his moments, no worries.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Canelo ain't no Kirkland 

Angulo looks sluggish but he'll warm up and back him up...best believe...


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Damn Canelo went after it. Angulo needs to let his hands go.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo is whipping ass right now. 1-0 Canelo


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Canelos punches look strong. Angulo bothered


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Damn, Canelo looking good


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

After round 1 this looks like a horrible mismatch. Something is wrong with Angulo... he is sick or completely shot.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

didn't like that round from Angulo...


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Angulo has absolutely nothing on those punches, he just doesn't look right


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Clear Canelo round. 10-9.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Best scenario for Mayweather... Alvarez obliterates Angulo and looks good in a fight in say June to set up a rematch in September.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Alfredo over powered


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Angulo didnt get paid did he.....nothing on his punches.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Angulo hasn't thrown a punch in anger yet, wtf is he doing ?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Lets hope Canelo did his running


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Damn Canelos looking really good.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Angulo looks very week.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is the best I've ever seen Canelo. Hope he doesn;t fade though


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

A little better from Angulo. But still a clear Canelo round. 20-18.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 Canelo. Another good round for Canelo but Angulo is starting to get some work in.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

You guys ready to accept me as the next messiah!? Just what i said.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Best scenario for Mayweather... Alvarez obliterates Angulo and looks good in a fight in say June to set up a rematch in September.


Not with another catch-weight, this time it happens at 154.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Fuck me. angulo human punch bag so far. he needs to throw punches or he getting ko'ed.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Angulo needs to dig in ASAP 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Canelo looks good now and is fighting smart but he'll gas soon and ANgulo will get warmed up.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Either Angulo is drained, playing possum, or just doesn't give a fuck. I can't even call these punches from him


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Virgil needs to tell him to work the jab over and over. if this is all he has on the punches...


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Canelo is whooping this boy ass! DAMN!


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo has to keep that left to the body coming. He keeps it up he ends this fight with a left to the body. Angulo won't be able to take that left to the body for too long.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Not with another catch-weight, this time it happens at 154.


This fight isn't even at 154. LOL.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Gasnelo is gonna make an early appearance tonight, Angulo is a fucking man.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Great atmosphere in there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

what a damn fight

Canelo looking tired though


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Canelo looking crispy. 30-27 Canelo.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Might as well stop the fight already.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo looking sharp as hell

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> This fight isn't even at 154. LOL.


Next time it happens at 155.5.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Where the fuck has this Canelo been, if he can keep this up ill be a fan of his


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-0 Canelo. Canelo is just bullying Angulo now.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Canelo looking amazing, great defence and offence at the mo. can't see angulo getting back into this. going tohave to be an amazing come back.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Angulo needs to liven up and not wait for Canelo to gas. Gotta take it to the kid and take his soul.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

regardless of anything else, the fighters should have to come in on weight. They did in the past, why not now? Fighters are getting lazy. Make them have on the day weigh in, so that if a guy does not belong at a certain weight, he won't have to struggle as much to make weight. And then not as many catchweights.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Better from angulo but damn, canelo hurting him

There's only so many times you can land clean


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Those fuckin combinations hurt just looking at them


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Canelo's open down the middle...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Canelo's open down the middle...


Angulo might not be good enough a fighter to land that punch. We will see.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

why is he punching so soft?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

PERRRRROOOOOOOO! Fuck I want him to win so bad, hes getting closer!!!!!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck sake what is Angulo doing? 4 rounds of pitty patter shit.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

40-36 Canelo.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

the gassy one is starting to gas


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

THOSE are punches


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

Angulo is not throwing any hard shots its strange.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> why is he punching so soft?


when a guy is outclass, it looks like that. I remember when Chavez fought Rosario, Rosario looked like he could not punch hard, and he was one of the hardest punchers ever. The only chance Angulo has is if Canelo get's tired.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-0 Canelo


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

not looking good for angulo right now...but this is the exact kind of fight where you slowly feel the tide shifting


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

And this was the guy Mayweather schooled. Damn.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Angulo looking better in there now.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> regardless of anything else, the fighters should have to come in on weight. They did in the past, why not now? Fighters are getting lazy. Make them have on the day weigh in, so that if a guy does not belong at a certain weight, he won't have to struggle as much to make weight. And then not as many catchweights.


:deal


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Angulos like a monster from a horror movie he justs keeps coming forward even after taking bombs hes scarily tough.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

How does does Canelo weigh on fight night? He looks bigger than Angulo?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> why is he punching so soft?


i'd say cos Canelo hitting him in the body. you can see Angulo wincing when he gets caught. keeping his elbows tucked in.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> And this was the guy Mayweather schooled. Damn.


Just thinking that, he didnt just beat him, he outclassed him...wow.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

tonys333 said:


> Angulo is not throwing any hard shots its strange.


Yeah they're all almost arm punches.:huh


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Angulo looking like the junior middleweight Tavoris Cloud 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo just looked at the clock, the gas tank is nearing empty, no gas stations in sight.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Erislandy "The American Dream" Lara!! Boy looking sharp.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Canelo starting to slow down now. But still his round 50-45.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Yeah they're all almost arm punches.:huh


They're literally taps


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Canelo just looked at the clock, the gas tank is nearing empty, no gas stations in sight.


which is why he has to keep landing the left to the body. That is the key to him getting a stoppage. Canelo keeps landing to the body, and Angulo will go down by a bodyshot in a few rounds.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Angulo looks like he was paid to lose.


Seriously.


this isn't even a fight.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

5-0 Canelo. LOL Lara clowning on Canelo


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Canelo just looked at the clock, the gas tank is nearing empty, no gas stations in sight.


:rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> How does does Canelo weigh on fight night? He looks bigger than Angulo?





bballchump11 said:


>


here you go


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Alvarez is tired. But Angulo has gotten pistol whipped so far. Everything meaningful has been Alvarez.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

BOGO is about to eat his words. :smile


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Damn, Angulo is eating a lot of shots...And to think that most on this site though Angulo was gonna some how beat Canelo...LMFAO

Angulo needs to learn how to move that head of his and stop eating shot like this...The guy has no defense at all!


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Canelo just looked at the clock, the gas tank is nearing empty, no gas stations in sight.


It wont matter because he carries real power. If Angulo starts to step it up Canelo will land his punches and Angulo will be backed off. I will admit Canelo has a Cotto like gas tank. He can give you 8 hard fought rounds(mexican style) the rest he has to rest. Its the European in him. The power is his ecualizer.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo needs to take a round or two off right now. This is where experience comes in.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

60-54 Canelo. Looking bleak for Angulo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'd hate to fight Angulo. You hit him at will for 3 rounds as hard as you can and then he just keeps coming at you


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Even sitting on the ropes Canelo is beating the shit out of Angulo.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> It wont matter because he carries real power. If Angulo starts to step it up Canelo will land his punches and Angulo will be backed off. I will admit Canelo has a Cotto like gas tank. He can give you 8 hard fought rounds(mexican style) the rest he has to rest. *Its the European in him.* The power is his ecualizer.


:lol:


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> here you go


Damn, I guess I was wrong about that.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

looks like MOsley vs Margarito


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> 60-54 Canelo. Looking bleak for Angulo.


puncher always has a chance, but Canelo has to key with his land hand to the body going. He cannot forget that punch .It is the key.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Canelos tired. Perros gaining momentum


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Wipeout.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Angulo's gotten started, but still getting raked. if he had some head movement, he might be in business. Canelo keeps this up at this pace will be impressive...


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

The human punching bag! lol


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

6-0 Canelo. Canelo is starting to fade.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Canelo gassing!


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo has to double up that left to the body and that will open up his other punches, and it won't matter as much if he gasses out a little, since Angulo will be tired also.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Tide just turned in round 7, announcer didnt really notice it. But best round by angulo so far and he seems fresh.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Angulo sucks. Fuck him. Should have never bet on his bum ass.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo should start holding when he gets in close with Angulo more


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

6-1 Canelo. Canelo didn't do much imo.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Closest round so far imo, with Angulo having some success. Still Canelo's round, 70-63 Canelo.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> :lol:


Im serious man. Us Mexicans are mestizos. A mix of Indian/european blood. The indian blood is where that crazy chin/stamina comes from in Mexicans.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Angulo turning the fight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

canelo . double that left to the body,, then start dropping in the right hand.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

couldve been perro's round...


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

That was Angulo's best round. He landed nothing meaningful.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

The boxnation broadcast commentators suckin Canelo's dick hard


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo just smiled like "are you fucking kidding me"


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

This is a total mismatch!


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Canelo a ducking G


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

What a fucking fight!!!!!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: Canelo a G


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Angulo coming to life


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Great heart from alfredo

Crowd going nuts

Canelo good defense


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

bout to win some good vcash for over 9 and canelo fuck yes


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Angulo has won the last two and is in the fight.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

:lol: Canelo cool on the ropes, I like this guy


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Shit Canelo tiring out and Angulo starting to come on a bit!

Lol wow

I still fear for Angulo's life right now though


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Angulo's first round, and WHAT A ROUND it was. 79-73 Canelo.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Gueerraaa el peeerroooooo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thats what we want...


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

lol Canelo a G on the ropes


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

6-2 Canelo. Flashy stuff but Angulo more consistent the entire round.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Another round which has gone significantly better for Angulo, but once again he landed like 1 good punch. Completely swamped in the meaningful punch category.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Canelo round. 89-82.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I hope Canelo knocks this bum out. Fucking Angulo doing nothing, why turn up?


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Stop the fight. Angulo don't need this kind of beating


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sugar Canelo Alvarez


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Now he's doing Winky Wright shit.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo looked amazing in that round. Beat the shit out of Angulo. 7-2 Canelo


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hunter threatening to stop it.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

What a chin. What a heart by Angulo. Now it's time for Virgil to have a heart...


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Tony Weeks did the right thing.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Its over Canelo wins TKO.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Wtf....fix?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

BS stoppage fuck, weeks your better than that.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

stopped it...


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Good stoppage


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo TKO!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Premature stoppage


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Shocking stoppage.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Angulo didn't come close to going down.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Now lets see Lara call his ass out.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Wtf....fix?


fix? Angulo is a good fighter, but Canelo was just too good. Different level of fighter. I give Angulo credit, he has a great heart.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The stoppage was bad, but they should have waited until Canelo landed a better combination on him to justify it. If they're gonna stop it like that, it should have been Virgil to do it


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Quick stoppage but Angulo was doing nothing but collecting brain damage.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

It had to be fixed. Angulo isn't THAT bad. He simply didn't fight.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Bullshit stoppage. Fuck Weeks.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Wtf weeks


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Canelo was shocked himself lol


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Wtf....fix?


no, not even a little bit, wtf were you watching?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Boxing is fixed lol


Sent from Tyler durden's moms landline using tapatalk


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

anyone who gets hit by an uppercut like that needs stopping


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Premature but Canelo was getting in that ass. But Angulo was coming back a little but the feint, up was amazing at the end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Stopped on his feet, didn't go down, with all his bearings...yeah good stoppage Weeks you ******.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> It had to be fixed. Angulo isn't THAT bad. He simply didn't fight.


Pleaseeeeee.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Canelo getting booed? LOL


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Tough call and disapointing


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

good stoppage. angulo was going to be retarded


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

We just watched a heavy bag workout.


Was anyone actually impressed with Canelo's performance?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> anyone who gets hit by an uppercut like that needs stopping


after watching the replay, I started thinking the same :yep


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Had Canelo by stoppage in the League, @Them Bones. Good stoppage by Tony Weeks.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

you could see that uppercut from a mile away and Angulo still ate it flush


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

I cant believe you guys are calling this a fixed fight...WOW! So Angulo was suppose to get brain damage just to please some of you guys...Come on man! That stoppage was warranted. Angulo was eating too many shots and was getting weaker.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Shit stoppage but there's only so much punishment one guy can take

A fighter should be afforded the opportunity to go out on his sward


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Haha that right hand up high feint by canelo.

This is exacly what Canelo needed after the loss to Floyd, got some fans back and looked amazing.
Hope hes real confident at how well he did against Angulo and fights Lara, think he might


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Canelo wasnt even celebrating. Just standing there expressionless.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> We just watched a heavy bag workout.
> 
> Was anyone actually impressed with Canelo's performance?


I was and I picked that bum ass [email protected] Angulo. He looked slow and sloppy as fuck. It was an extended Heavybag workout.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Angulo speaks English all of the sudden lol


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

premature stoppage. But if Canelo doesn't get full credit for this beatodown...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

That was not a fix. Canelo was just too good. Angulo would not have come back and won that fight, and all it meant was more punishment if Weeks didn't stop it.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Yer all a bunch of tards if you think the stoppage was bad or if you think it was fixed. Angulo was getting a massive beating. Angulo needs to retire immediately. Weeks did what Angulo's trainer should have done a round or 2 prior. I didn't want to see him take any more punishment either. It might not have been a satisfying end entertainment-wise, but Weeks may have saved Angulo's life :deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo looked amazing tonight. The guy gets tired easily, but I mentioned yesterday that he actually fights pretty well when he's tired


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

weak...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> Haha that right hand up high feint by canelo.
> 
> This is exacly what Canelo needed after the loss to Floyd, got some fans back and looked amazing.
> Hope hes real confident at how well he did against Angulo and fights Lara, think he might


Lara is a tough fight, but I think Canelo knocks him out.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Nothing wrong with the stoppage, there was no sense letting that shit continue, Angulo lost years of his life in there. That was an absolute beating...no he wasn't "going down" but that's beside the point, it was clear what was happening and Weeks told the corner that he wasn't going to allow it to continue in that way. I respect Angulo, but he wasn't going to win that fight, and he was taking massive shots...I guess if you like seeing a man damn near die, I understand being pissed, but I have no desire to see Angulo die in the ring. Seeing him with his little girl during all access, clearly he's got reason to live, go enjoy your nice pay day and live to fight another day...no shame in it.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo looked amazing tonight. The guy gets tired easily, but I mentioned yesterday that he actually fights pretty well when he's tired


Got damn @ the punch stats.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> We just watched a heavy bag workout.
> 
> Was anyone actually impressed with Canelo's performance?


Come on man Canelo looked really good in there tonight give him credit.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Kirkland beat Angulo way worse.

Kirkland >>>> Canelo


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> We just watched a heavy bag workout.
> 
> Was anyone actually impressed with Canelo's performance?


SMFH, how can you not be impressed on how he beat the shit out of Angulo?? you sound bitter


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Vic said:


> Had Canelo by stoppage in the League, @*Them Bones*. Good stoppage by Tony Weeks.


Good call, you didn't fall for the Perro hype here on CHB in the last couple of weeks. :good

I was just hoping for a stoppage there in the end, so i could win one of my bets... bit of a shame that it ended with a controversial stoppage though.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

People saying Angulo took a beating when he was still coming forward through the punches. Canelo cannot bang, and Angulo was eating it all up. Never wobbled. It was a bad stoppage.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Fans were giving a standing ovation one minute. Booing next

Poor stoppage from Tony Wnext


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

lmfao speak Spanish bro.. wtf


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

.........wut?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Shit stoppage but there's only so much punishment one guy can take
> 
> A fighter should be afforded the opportunity to go out on his sward


No he shouldn't...that sounds good on paper, but Weeks doesn't want this man's blood on his hands. The fight was over, and had been over, for a couple of rounds. The referee has the responsibility to protect the fighters, and with a guy like Angulo it's protection from himself.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Nothing wrong with the stoppage, there was no sense letting that shit continue, Angulo lost years of his life in there. That was an absolute beating...no he wasn't "going down" but that's beside the point, it was clear what was happening and Weeks told the corner that he wasn't going to allow it to continue in that way. I respect Angulo, but he wasn't going to win that fight, and he was taking massive shots...I guess if you like seeing a man damn near die, I understand being pissed, but I have no desire to see Angulo die in the ring. Seeing him with his little girl during all access, clearly he's got reason to live, go enjoy your nice pay day and live to fight another day...no shame in it.


QFT.

But the heathens are bloodthirsty.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Kirkland beat Angulo way worse.
> 
> Kirkland >>>> Canelo


did it faster. thats for sure...


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

That uppercut that Canelo threw was telegraphed as fukk, Jimmy Johns would have made it to your crib and back by the time it reached its destination. He was DONE at that point, just a walking dead man. Don't put this dude in a hospital bed for our bloodthirsty enjoyment. He needed to be saved from himself.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> No he shouldn't...that sounds good on paper, but Weeks doesn't want this man's blood on his hands. The fight was over, and had been over, for a couple of rounds. The referee has the responsibility to protect the fighters, and with a guy like Angulo it's protection from himself.


Angulo had arguably won the previous 2 rounds. He was in the fight.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

If you speak english just ignore this interview, The question was if he respected the fact that rickie was just trying to make sure Angulo doesnt get hurt, and the translator said "Do you respect the fact that Canelo didnt want you to get hurt" Garbage.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

The stoppage wasnt that bad Angulo was way behind and was still taking bombs plus look at that last uppercut Canelo literally wound it up and Angulo still couldnt see it coming plus as Boxing fans we have seen too much in recent months of Fighters being too brave for there own good such as Mago and there was quite a few others aswell.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know what people want in boxing? The ref is there to protect the fighter. My favorite fighter Thomas Hearns, always said his first fight with Leonard in 1981 was stopped early by Davey Pearl. But you know what? Had Pearl let that fight go on and Tommy went down to the canvas, Tommy might not have been as great as he was for some many years after that to beat Benitez and Duran and win 5 more world titles in 10 more years. Tommy, like Angulo was taking punches for many rounds. We leave it to the discretion of the refs. Angulo showed so much heart. He will come back and fight again and do well.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

The people who were saying Angulo's defense were underrated before the fight should show themselves


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> People saying Angulo took a beating when he was still coming forward through the punches. Canelo cannot bang, and Angulo was eating it all up. Never wobbled. It was a bad stoppage.


Not everyone gets "wobbled" and Angulo literally does not know how to go any direction but forward.

That's the kind of fight where someone gets bleeds on the brain and shit. I'm not tryna see that.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> No he shouldn't...that sounds good on paper, but Weeks doesn't want this man's blood on his hands. The fight was over, and had been over, for a couple of rounds. The referee has the responsibility to protect the fighters, and with a guy like Angulo it's protection from himself.


Bullshit. Angulo had been winning the last few rounds and there was another 3 rounds to go. Angulo didn't even go down and was never on shaky legs. Fighters should be given the benefit of the doubt in Championship fights.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Angulo had arguably won the previous 2 rounds. He was in the fight.


And Angulo was arguably gonna die...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> did it faster. thats for sure...


Actually had him hurt very badly and decked him. Canelo snapped his head back a few times but a jab can do that. Canelo never had him seriously hurt or down.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck it, good stoppage by Weeks. If this guy dies in the hospital after going 12 rounds Weeks would hate himself. Its boxing, its a sport, if you get your ass beat for 7-8 rounds you have to know the ref might stop the fight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> And Angulo was arguably gonna die...


Watch the Kirkland fight then watch this.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Was that fat chick Alvarez's bitch or side bitch?


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Complete schooling. Canelo tatoo'd him all night, made him miss and took his best shots. Maybe a premature stoppage but Angulo wasn't showing anybody he was turning things around.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

didn't have a real rooting interest. just wanted Angulo to do better. the ending sucks for him...


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Canelo smoked Angulo. Good performance. Only way Lara gives him problems is by stinking up the joint.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I know it was a fair stoppage,but I hate it so much when you have the over and lose it by seconds.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

lol @people complaining about the stoppage.
Angulo took a scary beating & had no chance for a comeback.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Angulo had arguably won the previous 2 rounds. He was in the fight.


Huh..."In the fight"? Bro, I'm not going to argue with you, I'll put it like this...Hunter told him that he was going to stop it after that round if he didn't show something...if a guy like Virgil is telling you that, it's bad. I would be shocked if Angulo had been awarded anymore than 2 rounds, and even that is stretch.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Watch the Kirkland fight then watch this.


I saw the Kirkland fight. Angulo punched himself out in the first round and fought with no legs until he finally caved under the pressure. This was a whole different fight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Watch the Kirkland fight then watch this.


one fight does not have to do with the other. The ref. felt he had enough. Angulo was not going to win that fight, why keep him in there to take a round or two of more punches? This way he will be fine and healthy.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Bullshit. Angulo had been winning the last few rounds and there was another 3 rounds to go. Angulo didn't even go down and was never on shaky legs. Fighters should be given the benefit of the doubt in Championship fights.


There's more than enough retired fighters not able to align 3 consecutive words if you ask me. The guy got paid well, a ref made sure he left the ring walking, but somehow he lost the 3% chance he still had of getting a KO. So what ?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Bernstein gonna eat that microphone. Fat motherfucker.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Angulo had arguably won the previous 2 rounds. *He was in the fight*.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl In the fight???...What fight are you talking about?? Angulo was not in this fight tonight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> Come on man Canelo looked really good in there tonight give him credit.


Against what? Angulo barely threw a punch, and what he did throw (even in the first round) was much slower than anything he's thrown in the past.

Almost as if... as if ......

You guys are INCREDIBLY naive if you think El Perro didn't get a suitcase full of cash in return for this "performance." It was a disgrace.

Wait, don't tell me - Boxing is legit ! (silly me, what WAS I thinking?)


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

I disagree with people saying Angulo was coming on i feel it was more Canelo taking a round off more than anything.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

did Lara confront Canelo in the ring?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Angulo was out of the fight and there was a slim chance of him coming back, but the stoppage was poor. His head snapped back from the uppercut but he wasn't badly hurt from it. He was taking the punches good, had his senses about him, and was attempting to walk Canelo down and clearly throwing shots of his own. Those last three rounds were his best rounds (all be it he lost). I understand ref's intentions and why he did what he did, but, his timing was poor.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> I disagree with people saying Angulo was coming on i feel it was more Canelo taking a round off more than anything.


Yeah i agree with this. canelo was kind of clowning him in that round, willingly dropping his hands and drifting to the ropes.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Against what? Angulo barely threw a punch, and what he did throw (even in the first round) was much slower than anything he's thrown in the past.
> 
> Almost as if... as if ......
> 
> ...


Boxing is legit. This is a speed issue and how fast Canelo's hands were. How many times have we seen speed make a good fighter look like they cannot move? Rosario/Chavez, Taylor/Chavez. Pernell vs. anyone. Etc. Angulo could not get his punches off because Canelo was too fast and was getting his off too easily. It is just a speed issue. Watch when Angulo fights the next time, he will look good and be in the fight as long as the guy is not as fast as Canelo.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Actually had him hurt very badly and decked him. Canelo snapped his head back a few times but a jab can do that. Canelo never had him seriously hurt or down.


So I assume you're taking the piss..."snapped his head back a few times", you sound like a fucking idiot right now. Did you want the man to die, seriously? He didn't win the "last couple of rounds", he had done a little better I guess (offensively) but even while doing so never stopped getting butchered by far heavier punches.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Boxing is legit. This is a speed issue and how fast Canelo's hands were. How many times have we seen speed make a good fighter look like they cannot move? Rosario/Chavez, Taylor/Chavez. Pernell vs. anyone. Etc. Angulo could not get his punches off because Canelo was too fast and was getting his off too easily. It is just a speed issue. Watch when Angulo fights the next time, he will look good and be in the fight as long as the guy is not as fast as Canelo.


Wrong.

Sure, Canelo has faster hands. We knew that going in, and most expected that to be the difference in the fight. - But tat's not why angulo wasn't throwing hard. he had PLENTY of opportunities, and he did throw, but the speed of his arms was practically laughable. Watch Angulo vs Lara. His punches were about twice as fast. He also threw a lot of jabs * double jabs) from way outside. Against Canelo, he just walked in as if trying to get hit.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> So I assume you're taking the piss..."snapped his head back a few times", you sound like a fucking idiot right now. Did you want the man to die, seriously? He didn't win the "last couple of rounds", he had done a little better I guess (offensively) but even while doing so never stopped getting butchered by far heavier punches.


Yes because every fucking fighter who takes a beating is going to be fucked for life right? Canelo couldn't KO an old ass ex Lightweight, he has snap but no real power. Fucking overreacting.

Angulo style has always been one where he gets hit a lot, Lara was snapping his head all around the place. He never went down and had all his bearings.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Wrong.


I don't think so. I have seen it many times. Speed and style can make a guy who looks great look ordinary. I remember that Edwin Rosario vs. Chavez fight in 1987. Chavez was quick, and Rosario looked like he didn't have power and he looked slow. It is the contrast to a fast good fighter which makes guys look slow.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Actually had him hurt very badly and decked him. Canelo snapped his head back a few times but a jab can do that. Canelo never had him seriously hurt or down.


true. Kirkland is a vicious puncher. and a swarming type fighter more than a methodical pace like Canelo...


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

I really want a Gif of that Mayweather shoulder roll Canelo Did in the 8th.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

the people crying fix are less wrong than the people who think it was an unfair stoppage.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I don't think so. I have seen it many times. Speed and style can make a guy who looks great look ordinary. I remember that Edwin Rosario vs. Chavez fight in 1987. Chavez was quick, and Rosario looked like he didn't have power and he looked slow. It is the contrast to a fast good fighter which makes guys look slow.


Look, if Angulo threw as he normally does, and simply couldn't find / hurt canelo, I'd agree with you, but there was clearly something else going on ton ight.

Fer Chissakes. Think about how much money team canelo would have lost, if Angulo had won tonight. Assuming he somehow becomes a champion, given his age and the marketing / endorsement deals he can pull in Mexico, we're talking waaay over $100 million.

You don't think they'd offer Angulo, say 1-2 million in untraceable bills, to go easy and let Canelo tee off on him? Of course they would.

- And that's what I just witnessed.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Good stoppage. The ref had been telling Angulo and his team that he was taking too much punishment as early as the 4th round. Prior to the 10th the ref and docs were seriously concerned. Angulo gets popped by an uppercut from way outside, come on dude it was over. Weeks is the best ref in the business. Good stoppage.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

kf3 said:


> the people crying fix are less wrong than the people who think it was an unfair stoppage.


so if a guy is beaten up and the ref makes a decision which might be a little quick, that means fix? There has to be stronger criteria for a fix than an early stoppage, or the fact that Canelo was too quick for Angulo, and people wonder why Angulo looked so slow. Canelo was quicker and he won the fight, and the ref. saw Angulo take too many punches and stopped it. There has to be more evidence for fixes than what people are saying. People are thinking too much. This is simply a faster fighter beating a slower fighter, and the referee thought the slower fighter took too many punches.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Look, if Angulo threw as he normally does, and simply couldn't find / hurt canelo, I'd agree with you, but there was clearly something else going on ton ight.
> 
> Fer Chissakes. Think about how much money team canelo would have lost, if Angulo had won tonight. Assuming he somehow becomes a champion, given his age and the marketing / endorsement deals he can pull in Mexico, we're talking waaay over $100 million.
> 
> ...


What was "going on" is that from the opening bell, Canelo ripped Angulo's body...I'm talking about fucking killed him to the body in the first three rounds, really the whole fight, but specifically the first 3 rounds.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

check


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> so if a guy is beaten up and the ref makes a decision which might be a little quick, that means fix? There has to be stronger criteria for a fix than an early stoppage, or the fact that Canelo was too quick for Angulo, and people wonder why Angulo looked so slow. Canelo was quicker and he won the fight, and the ref. saw Angulo take too many punches and stopped it. There has to be more evidence for fixes than what people are saying. People are thinking too much. This is simply a faster fighter beating a slower fighter, and the referee thought the slower fighter took too many punches.


both are wrong, but it was defintley a good stoppage


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Holy shit I'm hammed..... Canelo a G. Peeps were wilin when he went ham on the ropes styling on AA :ibutt


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Look, if Angulo threw as he normally does, and simply couldn't find / hurt canelo, I'd agree with you, but there was clearly something else going on ton ight.
> 
> Fer Chissakes. Think about how much money team canelo would have lost, if Angulo had won tonight. Assuming he somehow becomes a champion, given his age and the marketing / endorsement deals he can pull in Mexico, we're talking waaay over $100 million.
> 
> ...


Why would Angulo do that. He is a proud fighter who comes to fight, an he is going to let Canelo beat him up? If he wins that fight, think how many more fights Angulo would have been offered to him? Maybe a title fight. Lara rematch? This whole fix thing is something new in boxing, and it is mentioned without any facts at all. Because one guy is beaten, that means there is a fix? Where is the evidence? A guy losing a fight?. Angulo could not land because Canelo was too quick. Didn't Canelo stop Cintron in 5 and Angulo lose a 12 round decision to Cintron?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Kirkland beat Angulo way worse.
> 
> Kirkland >>>> Canelo


:rofl

U mad.


----------



## Luciuslim (Jun 4, 2013)

Whenever something happens in boxing that retards don't agree with, then it must have been paid off.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Also, the stoppage was crap but Canelo was already a foot deep in that ass. Stopping the raping was just.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

"This fight went exactly as I thought I would"


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> "This fight went exactly as I thought I would"


I laffed...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Premature stoppage but Angolo was getting battered. It was his weeks call, not mine. The referee was safety first for a change


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I laffed...


:lol: :yep


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> I laffed...


:yep


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl
> 
> U mad.


Yes :fire


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Yes :fire


That was me last week :lol: :verysad


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That was me last week :lol: :verysad


Turbo did you see him?? Post fight standing behind "Canelo"


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Turbo did you see him?? Post fight standing behind "Canelo"


Yes. and I pointed it out :lol: How handsome!?!?

:happy


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yes. and I pointed it out :lol: How handsome!?!?
> 
> :happy


It was good to see him back in the ring, I'll admit I also was like "OMG, Oscar!!"


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> It was good to see him back in the ring, I'll admit I also was like "OMG, Oscar!!"


See, I don't hide my fanboy :lol: I damned near spilled my drink and my girl pretty much joined me in his "aura" when he showed up :smoke


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I was and I picked that bum ass [email protected] Angulo. He looked slow and sloppy as fuck. It was an extended Heavybag workout.


Cause he's slow and sloppy as fuck compared to Canelo like we said he would be?



MadcapMaxie said:


> Lol Canelo and his hype is going to die


Maybe the problem wasn't with Angulo's abilities, but with yours?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Going to capture some gifs. show off some of that slick Alvarez defence


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Hunter threatening to stop it.





MadcapMaxie said:


> Wtf....fix?


:lol: atsch


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

BigBone said:


> :lol: atsch


hahahhaahhahahahahahaahahahaha...............who are you?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> hahahhaahhahahahahahaahahahaha...............who are you?


The father of your little sister.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone else think Canelo was gassed out after the 3 round??


----------

